# Plow size on a side-by-side?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My father in law is looking at getting a side-by-side. He mainly wants it for plowing his driveway and portions of the road. They have a private road and a couple of the residents take care of it for the others. So he'd like to have a fairly large plow. I know you could say, why doesn't he just get a truck and put a plow on it, well, he doesn't. The truck would sit 9 months of the year etc. I won't complain cause I'd love to have access to a side-by-side to work on making some food plots and etc around thee property.

So I'm looking for some input on what size plow he can get and suggestions on what side-by-side.


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

You want a plow wide enough that even when it's angle your tires are on the plowed area. I have a 60" plow on my 48" wide atv that works great I think most side by sides go with 72" plows but I have to say I don't have any experience with side by sides. Hope this help


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

72" is the norm..What side by side is he looking at? Kubota is a nice one, my brother has one with all the bells & whistles.. The blade is hydrolic side to side swivel and plows snow like a full sized truck. With the Hydraulic attachments it would make a great tool for the farm and food plots.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

glockman55 said:


> 72" is the norm..What side by side is he looking at? Kubota is a nice one, my brother has one with all the bells & whistles.. The blade is hydrolic side to side swivel and plows snow like a full sized truck. With the Hydraulic attachments it would make a great tool for the farm and food plots.


Never met the man, but I like your brother already!

72 is the norm, but depending on his drive, walkways and budget, he may want to look into the V-Plow as well. They are a lot sturdier then they were when I got my first one 13 years ago. They are also very handy or doing walkways and sidewalks depending on the area. They work, so-so for gravel and dirt, but consider how much you would actually use it in that capacity.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

He has looked at some Rangers. He doesn't want a light duty plow as he'd be doing a section of road. I think the hydraulic would be better for him. I liked the Razr but I know it's more of a "fun" UTV than a workhorse. I think a little combo would work though. Price is a little bit of an issue as it would be easier to get it "passed" if it was under the price of a new truck/plow combo.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen a lot of 60's and 72's for the side by sides. I don't own one, but I have a garden tractor and have been looking at a bunch of different blades.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

He uses a medium sized hydrostatic garden tractor with a 48" or 60" blade right now.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I use a 60" on my Teryx. It's plenty big for my needs. I don't angle the plow, have no need to do so, so the 60 is wider than my rig. Personaly, on any kind of sport rig, I wouldn't want more weight than my Mosse 60 inch anyway. When I looked at the Rhino's they wanted to sell me a 72" but I needed to add heavier springs to the front....no thanks. Polaris has a sweet hydraulic V plow that works great on the Ranger...but it costs as much (and more in some cases) as a large plow for a truck. It is commercial grade equipment but expect to drop about $4k! Add a Polaris Ranger HD to mix and you've got a $16k investment. Very pricey, but it is a bad ass set up. My little 60 incher however, pushes snow like a champ and it handles my drive and the neighbors drive with ease...too easy, I get it done to fast to have much fun!


----------

